# Is it ok to switch front foot?



## Nedus1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok

So heres my problem. I am naturally right handed and so my elbows and punches are clearly stronger when delivered when compared to my left side which suffers from bad co-ordination and power. 

When it comes to kicks i have real trouble roundhousing with my right leg due to a history of awful balance on my left side ( I cant spin around with my right leg in the air) . However i can kick very high with my left leg if i lead with my right due to it being very flexible and doublejointed.

Therefore i have a problem if i lead with my left leg my rear punches and elbows are powerful but i cant kick, if i lead with my right i could roundhouse high but my straights and elbows would suck.

Is it possible to switch lead leg during fights (rules) and do you think it will have an side effects/advantages/disadvantages? 

The only one i can think of is that opponents might sus wen im going for a kick etc if i switch stance?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't see there beeing a rule against this, but, switch step on the jab.
Sean


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 26, 2010)

how long have you been practicing? I don't know about how muay thai trains, but I think with more practice you will be able to increase your coordination and be able to use either side ok. you will still have preference, but shouldn't suffer much handicap one way or the other.

practicing on your off side is practical in competition too, because if you can only do certain techniques on certain sides, it becomes predictable to your sparring partner.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 26, 2010)

Agreed, more practice is needed, especially on balancing on your left leg.


----------



## searcher (Mar 26, 2010)

There are no rules against it, but if you switch and do ????? techniques.     Be prepared to get pounded.   I have several kickboxers and if I see you doing it, I would tell my fighters to watch for it and set you up.     There are many more experienced coaches out there andthey will catch it even faster.

Make sure you don't get caught becoming predictable.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 27, 2010)

Be a specialist with one lead IMO.

When I spar with someone that switches leads, I notice it right away, and fire away once I get the timing right.

Once you're efficient with one lead, experiment with the switch in the event you find yourself in that stance. That means jabbing out or push kicking to get yourself out of a not-so-favorable situation.

Again, everyone has a natural lead. Their cross from that lead is the most powerful. The jab from that lead is the most surgical. I'd rather have one good lead than two so-so leads.


----------



## Rob2109 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this old thread, i've not been around for several weeks.
I'm a southpaw and that's my strongest side, i try to work hard on my weak side as well though. My advice is to try to have equal sides, i know this is an ideal but you should be comfortable with every possible situation and you'll be head and shoulders above any opponent who can only use their best side. If you're doing 50 kicks, do them on each leg, you'll be a far better fighter in the long run.


----------

